# Help With new Cpu & Gpu



## bettz (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi all I've had my computer for 3 years now i've been thinking about upgrading it for a while here are my current specs.

DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+2.2GHz
4Gb Ram
nVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT 256 MB
Corsair VX450W 450 Watt PSU
Asus M2V

I want to be able to run Empire total war on high to medium settings here's the system requirements for the game
2.4Ghz single core processor
256MB Gfx card (DX9 compaitble)
1GB RAM (For XP, 2GB if using Vista

I've been looking into getting a Nvidia GeForce 9600GT to upgrade my Gpu or maybe this http://www.ebuyer.com/product/146705 

I'm also tempted to upgrade to a new Cpu i was tempted to get a http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/AMD-Athlon-64-X2-7750-Black-Edition-AM2plus-Kuma-Core-Dual-Core-27GHz-3MB-Cache-Retail#ProductFeatures
but after looking on the asus support pages http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
it doesnt say anything about the Athlon 7750 being compatiable with my motherboard.

My friend has advised me to just get http://www.microdirect.co.uk/Home/Product/25860?source=googleps and overclock it to 3.0ghz so i can save on costs

Can anyone give me some advice ive got around £200 to £250 to upgrade my computer


----------



## Charper2013 (Jan 26, 2009)

bettz said:


> Hi all I've had my computer for 3 years now i've been thinking about upgrading it for a while here are my current specs.
> 
> DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+2.2GHz
> 4Gb Ram
> ...



4850 Will definitly do it at any resolution!
CPU CPU uhhhh
Overclock ur current one.. just a smidge


----------



## J-Man (Jan 26, 2009)

The 4850 will be the better choice over the 9600GT, depending on your resolution, 1680x1050 or lower will play games maxed ok paired with a good dual core/quad core. I'd go with an Intel CPU and a good mid range board will be fine. I don't know much on boards that's suitable for you because I just go for the best board at the time (hence the Rampage Formula X48 I got).


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)

OC your CPU! I have my 4200+ at 290x10. You can do it! If not get a 790GX and a Phenom II or something. But definitely get a HD 4850 over a 9600GT. The closest NV card that touches the 4850 is the GTX 260.


----------



## bettz (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok so ill get a 4850 any advice on how to overclock my Cpu?? as i've never done that before. the top Cpu that my M2v board supports is a Athlon 64 X2 6400+


----------



## Charper2013 (Jan 26, 2009)

Look at the stickys in the Overlclocking SEction


----------



## Charper2013 (Jan 26, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=30480


----------



## J-Man (Jan 26, 2009)

A 6400+ BE is fine and great when overclocked. I'd recommend a mid range ASUS board, a E7300 and a 4850.


----------



## bettz (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok so we've sorted a Gpu out is it worth overclocking and sticking with my Cpu i only want to play games with better graphics and try and save some cash aswell


----------



## Charper2013 (Jan 26, 2009)

Overclocking is free..!
Stock cooling is well suited for a few Mhz OC


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 26, 2009)

I recommend upgrading your graphics card and see how your current CPU does with alittle OC'ing done to it. If your not happy then, upgrade the CPU.


----------



## crtecha (Jan 26, 2009)

Go for the new gfx card and OC the mess outta what you have.  Maybe a aftermarket hsf


----------



## bettz (Jan 27, 2009)

Hows this sound 

Mobo - Asus M2N68-AM Geforce 7025 Socket AM2+ onboard VGA 6 channel audio mATX - £33.99

CPU - AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 7750 Black Edition 2.7GHz (Socket AM2+) - £67 Or 

CPU - AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000 3.1GHz Socket AM2 1MB L2 (2x512KB) Cache Retail Boxed - £67 as i dont reall ywant to Oc

Gpu - ASUS HD 4850 512MB DDR3 Dual DVI HDCP HDTV out PCI-E Graphics Card - £113.98


----------



## suraswami (Jan 28, 2009)

bettz said:


> Hows this sound
> 
> Mobo - Asus M2N68-AM Geforce 7025 Socket AM2+ onboard VGA 6 channel audio mATX - £33.99
> 
> ...



I would go with the 7750 instead of the 6000 as it is slightly faster and smooth in games and since the multi is unlocked you can get upto 3 Ghz easily.

I would say just upgrade your video card for now and then if the games still lag then upgrade everything else.  Most of these games don't need that powerful cpu, you gpu should make a difference.  I hope that game is not as bad as Crysis.


----------



## bettz (Jan 28, 2009)

Managed to get hold of a Athlon 6000+ cpu for £25 bargin!!! one more thing will my Psu be able to handle the New Gpu?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 28, 2009)

bettz said:


> Managed to get hold of a Athlon 6000+ cpu for £25 bargin!!! one more thing will my Psu be able to handle the New Gpu?



Barely, but it may still run it.(just dont OC anything) could crash at peak load tho. But if you can try and get at least a 500w-550w.


----------



## crtecha (Jan 28, 2009)

I would recommend going with one over 600watts to be safe.


----------



## bettz (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for replying to my questions guys its a very big help  got a few more if thats ok l

any ideas on a Psu to get ? been looking at a few

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/102994/show_product_reviews

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/127861

Also ive been reading the 4850 runs at 70c is that hot.Also is the card noisey as i want it as quiet as possible


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 1, 2009)

DO NOT CHEAP OUT ON YOUR POWER SUPPLY

A cheap unreliable PSU can most definently destroy your whole system if it fails. Corsair PSU's are some of the best available. Personally I would get the 520 watt corsair from what available on ebuyer.


----------



## bettz (Feb 1, 2009)

Ive got a Corsair 450W Psu at the moment but think i need a more powerful Psu to cope with my 6000+ Athlon Cpu and 4850 Gpu


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 1, 2009)

bettz said:


> Ive got a Corsair 450W Psu at the moment but think i need a more powerful Psu to cope with my 6000+ Athlon Cpu and 4850 Gpu



The Corsair 450w is perfectly enough for your system. Just keep it!


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 1, 2009)

slap that proc in the ass and get some mhz out of it


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 1, 2009)

bettz said:


> Ive got a Corsair 450W Psu at the moment but think i need a more powerful Psu to cope with my 6000+ Athlon Cpu and 4850 Gpu



yap your psu can handle it very nice couse it's corsair


----------



## bettz (Feb 1, 2009)

So my current Psu will be able to handle my new Cpu & Gpu i've got 2 cd/dvd Rw drives 1 Hdd floppy drive 4gb ram think thats all you'd need to know.i was told that it wouldn't & would crash when under load


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 2, 2009)

The Corsair 450w is a great power supply. I wouldn't trust it with a 4870 or GTX 260 but it's more than enough for a 4850 or 9800GTX.


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 2, 2009)

bettz said:


> Ive got a Corsair 450W Psu at the moment but think i need a more powerful Psu to cope with my 6000+ Athlon Cpu and 4850 Gpu



Is the 450W the VX450, u should be fine i think, by assuming corsair makes quality psu's. If you find out it doesn't supply enough power get this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=550VX


----------



## bettz (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes it is the Vx450 http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?CSR-VX450 ill stick with it now and see how it goes thanks for your reply's


----------



## bettz (Feb 12, 2009)

Well ive now got my new Cpu running and just installed my new Asus 4850 but keep getting BSOD's my cpu ias running at 40'c do you think it could be the Psu


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 12, 2009)

Reinstall the drivers for the video card.


----------



## bettz (Feb 12, 2009)

I installed the drivers i got with the gpu but then went to the asus website and downloaded newer ones going to do a wipe 2mos as ive been meaning to for a while will see how comp is after ive noticed when i minimize windows etc they sometimes move slowly will let you know how i get on 2mos night after a wipe


----------



## bettz (Feb 13, 2009)

Right still not managed to format pc.My pc keeps crashing left it on all day no probs but when i went to burn a dvd i got PFN_LIST_CORRUPT radom reboots and right before loggin the page just goes blank also had it were the desktop just locks up a few times any ideas.I've never had any problems with pc untilthe new 4850 went it i had the Cpu running fine for 2days before


----------



## Darren (Feb 13, 2009)

bettz said:


> I installed the drivers i got with the gpu but then went to the asus website and downloaded newer ones going to do a wipe 2mos as ive been meaning to for a while will see how comp is after ive noticed when i minimize windows etc they sometimes move slowly will let you know how i get on 2mos night after a wipe



Asus are not responsible for the drivers, they just make the boards. The 4850 is an ATI graphic card and therefore you need to visit ATI.com to download the latest drivers.

Download drivers from :

http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html

Download and install CC cleaner and run the registry scan before installing the latest ATI drivers.

http://www.ccleaner.com/

If the BSOD persists you may have to do a fresh format of the hard disk drive. I would recommend doing this anyways when putting in exotic hardware.


Edit:




bettz said:


> Thanks all sorted at mo installed Black Xp seems nice  one more question are my temps ok as they seem a bit high
> Core temps are 47oC , 48oC
> Gpu Temp 46oC
> Hdd 48oC



Those temperatures are 100% normal 

Edit 2:

Your GPU temp 46c is low, especially for an ATI 4850

I agree you HD is a little hot, but not hot enough to be concerned about.


----------



## bettz (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks all sorted at mo installed Black Xp seems nice  one more question are my temps ok as they seem a bit high
Core temps are 47oC , 48oC
Gpu Temp 46oC
Hdd 48oC


----------



## francis511 (Feb 14, 2009)

4850s run at high temps. Hdd temp. seems high.


----------



## bettz (Feb 15, 2009)

Just checked temps again the Hdd seems to be around 44-46oC now hitting 50 i've got a good fan pushing the air out of the case but the smaller 80mm fan at the front pushing air in could be a problem.the case i've got is Cooler Master Cavalier 3 PC Case http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=71 any ideas on how i could further improve the cooling?


The Cavalier 3 is a steel midi-tower case that shares the same cooling arrangements as the Centurion. Needless to say, PC design puritans aren't going to like it. The Cavalier 3 uses an 80mm fan at the front to pull the air in and a 120mm fan at the rear as an exhaust. The 120mm fan might be big and quiet, but the 80mm will make more noise.

The fact that the powerful rear fan isn't matched by a similarly strong front fan makes the airflow unbalanced, so the Cavalier 3 isn't going to be as efficient as cases with two 120mm fans, such as the Stacker or the Antec P160.

However, the biggest problem is that air will find it very hard to get into the case because there's no direct front air intake. While the Centurion atones for its unbalanced sin by having a mesh-grille fascia that's very well ventilated, the Cavalier 3's front is virtually armoured. The thick aluminium front panel has no intake, so the only way for air to get inside the case is by going underneath the fascia, and even then, there's a lot of metal to get past. Getting into Buckingham Palace wearing a cardboard crown from Burger King would be easier. Air literally has to do a U-turn to enter the Cavalier 3.


----------



## francis511 (Feb 15, 2009)

If there`s a fan blowing on the hdd then it`s definitely getting quite warm. Are you in a very warm room maybe , or something like that (what is the ambient temperature there ?)


----------



## bettz (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes there's a 80mm fan near the hdd took the front panel off and cleaned the vents around the fan was clogged with bits of dust etc still got the cover off and its running at 46oC - 47oC which is alot more than when i was running the 4200+ cpu altho with the side of the case off the fan's blowing cool right onto my hdd which doesn't feel warm to touch. My case isn't to good for airflow.
The psu is blowing out hot air aswell and seems nosier could this be cause its under stress was thinking maybe a new Psu would help solve the problem? my cpu has a aftermarket fan on Zalman with speed control but i think that's fine.Any ideas?


----------



## francis511 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are my hdd temps. They rarely go above 40 and are usually lower than this.


----------



## bettz (Feb 16, 2009)

Any ideas what could be causing the temp to rise? even though my hdd is right on a fan? the psu seems to be blowing hot air out the bottom vent straight towards the motherboard could this be a psu problem or maybe even buying a new case?


----------



## Darren (Feb 16, 2009)

bettz said:


> Any ideas what could be causing the temp to rise? even though my hdd is right on a fan? the psu seems to be blowing hot air out the bottom vent straight towards the motherboard could this be a psu problem or maybe even buying a new case?



You are obsessing over nothing!

45c for a hard disk drive is NOT anything to be worried about and has little to do with your case, some hard disks just naturally run hotter than others. Just like some GPUs run hotter than others. 

My HD runs at around 40c idle with a 120mm blowing cold area onto it, in comparison to newer HD its hot. No big deal 

A new case is always good, but with your specification you'd be better off putting the money towards a CPU or more ram. You can literally buy a cheap case for like £15-50 with mounts for three or four 120mm fans, I would recommend this but once you get this upgrade sorted (CPU)!


----------



## bettz (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm obsessing cause Ive just upgraded my system and its keeps crashing and noticed high temps Its the first time ive upgraded & i dont know who else to ask for advice.My computer keeps crashing etc will record the next crash.Also having trouble booting up screen just goes blank near to login,Having to just keep restarting then it will boot. Ive just upgraded my Gpu cost me £120 for a Radeon 4850 not many Gpu's better than that! My cpu could be upgraded to something better but i was happy with the speed i was getting when i had the Athlon 4200+ cpu


----------



## francis511 (Feb 16, 2009)

Can`t think of anything that would cool down an hdd except maybe a special cooler. I wouldn`t bother with a new case or psu and it`s not like it`s really hot. Just thought it was unusual is why I mentioned it !


----------



## Darren (Feb 16, 2009)

bettz said:


> I'm obsessing cause Ive just upgraded my system and its keeps crashing and noticed high temps Its the first time ive upgraded & i dont know who else to ask for advice.My computer keeps crashing etc will record the next crash.Also having trouble booting up screen just goes blank near to login,Having to just keep restarting then it will boot. Ive just upgraded my Gpu cost me £120 for a Radeon 4850 not many Gpu's better than that! My cpu could be upgraded to something better but i was happy with the speed i was getting when i had the Athlon 4200+ cpu



Performance is bad because of the bottleneck, it isn't a huge bottle beck but its still holding you back.

The Athlon 4200+ X2 only operates at around 2.2 GHz, its not that fast @ stock, overclocked its a beast (well good enough), probably get near E5200 (at stock) performance if you can attain around 2.8 Ghz from the Athlon 4200+ X2. But ideally if overclocking isn't your thing, you'd need better CPU to support that ATI 4850, perhaps a AMD 6400+ X2 or better. 

As for the crashing, you never really answered my other post (post #32). If you did any of those followings?





> Asus are not responsible for the drivers, they just make the boards. The 4850 is an ATI graphic card and therefore you need to visit ATI.com to download the latest drivers.
> 
> Download drivers from :
> 
> ...



Edit:

Apart from uninstalling every Nvidia related driver and application (7300 GT) and doing the registry scan to ensure all traces of the old Nvidia card is removed,  reinstalling the new ATI drivers (from ATI.com/4850) there is little you can do. I think the time to format your hard disk drive and re-install windows has come.


----------



## bettz (Feb 16, 2009)

Well ive tried to download the 4850's driver from the site but there not there only the 4850 X2 version so im not to sure? I've not Nvidia drivers installed.Thats why im stressing Ive done a fresh wipe and im still having problems currently running xp black edition.I've also done CC Cleaner Registry scan which fixed 48 problems


----------



## Darren (Feb 16, 2009)

bettz said:


> Well ive tried to download the 4850's driver from the site but there not there only the 4850 X2 version so im not to sure? I've not Nvidia drivers installed.Thats why im stressing Ive done a fresh wipe and im still having problems currently running xp black edition.I've also done CC Cleaner Registry scan which fixed 48 problems



4850s drivers have been on ATI.com for almost a year 

http://www.ATI.com > Support & Drivers > Download graphics drivers >


Select your operating system (windows XP Home/Pro?)

Radeon > Radeon 4800 series (it covers ALL the 4800 cards e.g. 4830/4850/4870)


Note: the ATI 4850 X2 drivers will not work, its a one off card. If you installed it uninstall it immediately and follow my above steps.


----------



## bettz (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah i thought it was them drivers but wasn't sure thanks installed the drivers hoping my comp stops with the sudden reboots.I cant afford to upgrade my Athlon 6000+ cpu at the mo i only bought the 4850 to be able to play empire total war


----------



## Darren (Feb 16, 2009)

bettz said:


> Yeah i thought it was them drivers but wasn't sure thanks installed the drivers hoping my comp stops with the sudden reboots.I cant afford to upgrade my Athlon 6000+ cpu at the mo i only bought the 4850 to be able to play empire total war




lol, bit much just for empire total war. Don't waste the GPU, the ATI 4850 is very powerful, especially when coupled with the right CPU. It would be a shame if you only play one game, buy some new games immediately!! Get your 2 years of game play worth!

The 4200+ isn't that bad, if you are interested in overclocking it I'm sure you'll get around 2.6-2.8 GHz out of it, there are plenty of threads which guide you through it, or if you need help on OC'ing start a new thread and someone (probably me) will help you.

Edit:



spearman914 said:


> Go with what the others suggested. OC that CPU, and get the 4850.


He bought the ATI 4850 but is having a problem, frequent reboots and crashing. I've pointed him to the latest drivers. We will find out in a bit as to whether the problem



Edit 2:




bettz said:


> I would Oc my Cpu but i've not got the 4200+ Athlon like i said i upgraded it to the Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3.0Ghz and then i bought a new gpu which is a radeon 4850.Going to do another fresh wipe as i keep getting registry problems using black xp back to Home xp for me



Ouch.

Did those drivers in which I recommended work or does it still result in random crashes and reboots?


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 16, 2009)

Go with what the others suggested. OC that CPU, and get the 4850.


----------



## bettz (Feb 16, 2009)

I would Oc my Cpu but i've not got the 4200+ Athlon like i said i upgraded it to the Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3.0Ghz and then i bought a new gpu which is a radeon 4850.Going to do another fresh wipe as i keep getting registry problems using black xp back to Home xp for me


----------



## bettz (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi i've downloaded the drivers in the process of wiping my comp but still getting BSOD coming up with Page_fault_in_nonpaged_area


----------



## Darren (Feb 16, 2009)

bettz said:


> Hi i've downloaded the drivers in the process of wiping my comp but still getting BSOD coming up with Page_fault_in_nonpaged_area



Page_fault_in_nonpaged_area isn't GPU related. That is a hard disk drive error, usually to do with an incorrect page file. In the most extreme situations it could be related to dodgy ram sticks. 

Step 1:

Start > Control Panel > system properties > advanced tab  > performance > advanced change > enable "system managed size" > ok


Step 2:

Start > Control Panel > system properties > startup and recovery > settings 
turn off "write an event to system log", turn off "automatic restarts" AND change "write debugging information" to none.



Edit:




bettz said:


> Going to do another fresh wipe as i keep getting registry problems using black xp back to Home xp for me



Black XP isn't an official version of windows, all the essential parts of XP is removed in order to bypass the product key and security. Black XP is known to sometimes having viruses, backdoors, even key loggers. I wouldn't be surprised if this was the root of your problems. If you've got a genuine version of windows home XP I would advice that you use it!


----------



## bettz (Feb 16, 2009)

Just completed a fresh install so fingers crossed everything goes ok and the crashing stops.I'm starting to regret ever changing the parts  

just wanted to say thanks for replying all the time


----------



## bettz (Feb 16, 2009)

Still no joy just getting a black screen just before login im using a genuine version of XP Home edition never had this problem before so its gotta be the Radeon 4850 or Cpu thats causing the problem??


----------



## Darren (Feb 16, 2009)

bettz said:


> Still no joy just getting a black screen just before login im using a genuine version of XP Home edition



That was quick, did you just re-install windows over the old one, or did you do a full format of the hard disk drive first?


A full hard disk format alone usually takes around 20mins atleast, then another 30mins for the installation of windows!



bettz said:


> Radeon 4850 or Cpu thats causing the problem??



100% definitely not.

Edit: 

Also double check that the ATI 4850 is connected via its 6-pin power cable  - It should be on the power supply unit (PSU) if not you need one of these adapters









And it should connect to this part of the ATI 4850


----------



## bettz (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol no im on another pc i left my pc installing Xp Home edition.


----------



## bettz (Feb 16, 2009)

Scratch that last post mate i've got a 6 pin PCI-E cable going into it at the moment just took some pics that i will upload


----------



## bettz (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's the pics managed to install some drivers on my pc but still having major trouble with blacnk screen just after xp welcome screen right before loggin


----------



## bettz (Feb 16, 2009)

Didnt even know they had numbers lol well i bought a new 2gb ram stick before xmas when i had 4 in pc wouldnt boot so i took a 512mb out and it booted so just left it.I've got one 2gb ram stick and the other 2 are 512mb

Done what you said in post 51

In device manager noticed theres a unkown device


----------



## Darren (Feb 16, 2009)

bettz said:


> Here's the pics managed to install some drivers on my pc but still having major trouble with blacnk screen just after xp welcome screen right before loggin



Two things stand out from the image.

1. ) You have a odd amount of ram sticks, people tend to use ram in pairs


2.) Why haven't you put your ram in dim 1, why did you start from dim 2?


Edit:




bettz said:


> Didnt even know they had numbers lol well i bought a new 2gb ram stick before xmas when i had 4 in pc wouldnt boot so i took a 512mb out and it booted so just left it.I've got one 2gb ram stick and the other 2 are 512mb



Bad combination, I try to avoid mixing ram brands and quantities. Theoretically it should work fine, but its best to buy the ram modules in a kit, that way you know they've come from the same product line.

In either event, move the ram down, starting from the first yellow slot!

Edit:

I can see that you've indeed got the 6-pin connected to the 4850, and the 24-pin connector, but in the photo I cant tell if you've got the 4-pin connected to the motherboard, take a look at my images below.


----------



## bettz (Feb 16, 2009)

I've got a 4 pin connected to the motherboard near to the cpu.At the moment my pc wont even login screens just black.I noticed that in device manager there's a unknown device with a yellow exclamation mark next to it & a pci device

managed to log on now seems the screen goes black then takes 2-3 mins to login


----------



## Darren (Feb 16, 2009)

bettz said:


> At the moment my pc wont even login screens just black.I noticed that in device manager there's a unknown device with a yellow exclamation mark next to it & a pci device



How did you notice the "yellow exclamation mark" if you couldn't log-in. Did you see it within safe mode? Typically this means that a device hasn't been installed correctly a driver issue. Could you show a print screen of this device as it will help me understand what needs re-installing.


BTW did you install any of the motherboard drivers. IDE/SATA controller, chipset drivers etc?


Edit:





bettz said:


> I've been able to log in a few times but when i have to restart it takes ages to load up constant rebooting etc noticed the device manager a few days ago since this has been happening.



Says "via" which means that your chipset drivers have not been installed.




Go to the download section of your motherboard (ASUS M2V) and install both the Chipset and then the SATA drivers.

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=M2V


----------



## bettz (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been able to log in a few times but when i have to restart it takes ages to load up constant rebooting etc noticed the device manager a few days ago since this has been happening.

Image is shocking dont know why its turned out like that will try and take another pc's just crashed again bsod came up


----------



## bettz (Feb 16, 2009)

right ive installed the chipset drivers and then the marvell sata drivers taken another printscreen of device manager

Taken a screen shot of unknown device identifier

Also included a screenshot of event viewer looks bad all the red crosses 

Not Available	ACPI\ATK0110\1010110	The drivers for this device are not installed.
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller	PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_00E0&SUBSYS_00021799&REV_04\4&172FB5D3&0&4299	This device cannot find enough free resources that it can use.


Conflicts\Sharing

I/O Port 0x00000000-0x00000CF7	PCI bus
I/O Port 0x00000000-0x00000CF7	Direct memory access controller

I/O Port 0x000003C0-0x000003DF	VIA PCI to PCI Bridge Controller
I/O Port 0x000003C0-0x000003DF	ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 

IRQ 21	VIA Serial ATA Controller - 0591
IRQ 21	VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
IRQ 21	VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller

Memory Address 0xD0000000-0xFF37FFFF	PCI bus
Memory Address 0xD0000000-0xFF37FFFF	VIA PCI to PCI Bridge Controller
Memory Address 0xD0000000-0xFF37FFFF	ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 

Memory Address 0xA0000-0xBFFFF	PCI bus
Memory Address 0xA0000-0xBFFFF	VIA PCI to PCI Bridge Controller
Memory Address 0xA0000-0xBFFFF	ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 

I/O Port 0x000003B0-0x000003BB	VIA PCI to PCI Bridge Controller
I/O Port 0x000003B0-0x000003BB	ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 

I/O Port 0x0000D000-0x0000DFFF	VIA PCI to PCI Bridge Controller
I/O Port 0x0000D000-0x0000DFFF	ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 

I/O Port 0x00000D00-0x0000FFFF	PCI bus
I/O Port 0x00000D00-0x0000FFFF	Motherboard resources

might help?


----------



## Darren (Feb 16, 2009)

bettz said:


> right ive installed the chipset drivers and then the marvell sata drivers taken another printscreen of device manager
> 
> Taken a screen shot of unknown device identifier



The Via chipset drivers didn't install correctly, hence the same yellow exclamation mark :S

Download the latest directly from viaarena.com


http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1070

You need Version 5.22a from 30th December 2008 (12.06MB)




bettz said:


> Also included a screenshot of event viewer looks bad all the red crosses



lol, your system isn't looking healthy.


Those red crosses are related to a IDE or SATA drive (CD Drive or HD Drive). Either a physical issue or a driver issue. My feeling is that your hard disk drive is failing hence why it says "disk" frequently, and hence why you were having the "Page_fault_in_nonpaged_area" error which is usually related to a page file on the hard disk drive.

Edit:




Darren said:


> Perhaps its a possibility, unlikely as the HD isn't that hot!
> 
> 
> What is the model name and number of your hard disk drive?
> ...


----------



## bettz (Feb 16, 2009)

So could that be why my Hdd temps are quite high? could this cause my login to be slow aswell?.I've got lots stored on my hdd and its still perfect music etc. Googled blank screen etc a few people have mentioned could be lack of power messing things up?


----------



## bettz (Feb 16, 2009)

I've just changed 1 of the ram stick so both the 512mb are the same make and put them all in order device manager has no yellow exclamation marks woooooot  also ive gone 20 mins without a red cross i think that deserves a . i've taken out a belkin card out of 1 of the pci slots as ive to usb's at the front and i never use the one at the back.

my hdd is a western digital 160gb

No problems for oveer a hour now  what could have been the problem? seems strange how its just gone away


----------



## Darren (Feb 16, 2009)

bettz said:


> I've just changed 1 of the ram stick so both the 512mb are the same make and put them all in order device manager has no yellow exclamation marks woooooot  also ive gone 20 mins without a red cross i think that deserves a . i've taken out a belkin card out of 1 of the pci slots as ive to usb's at the front and i never use the one at the back.
> 
> my hdd is a western digital 160gb
> 
> No problems for oveer a hour now  what could have been the problem? seems strange how its just gone away




To what extent has your problems gone away? 

Has the crashing stopped completely?

Are you still having issues with the ATI 4850 since changing the memory stick?

I think you should upgrade your ram eventually, there is definitely some issues with the quality of these ram sticks and their reliability.

Invest in cheap quality ram sticks like OCZ's range

OCZ 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 800Mhz/PC2-6400 £39.99
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/146049


----------



## bettz (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi sorry for the late reply well its not crashed at all since i installed the drivers you told me to so hopefully that was the problem!! Just checked event viewer and the Dsk errors have also gone.login is fine aswell.

Will my mobo be able to take 4gb as i had 4 ram sticks in last time & it wouldnt boot.


----------



## Darren (Feb 17, 2009)

I actually used to have the ASUS M2V motherboard, it died on me after about two years of usage from a bad bios flash. I had 4 GBs of ram in it at the time. The Asus M2V can use upto 8 GBs of ram total 

 (you need a 64-bit operating system for 8 GBs of ram)



..Are you happy with the performance of your ATI 4850,  Does Play Empire Total War as expected?

I would advise that you buy some other new games, dont let this powerful graphics card go to waste 


Edit:

OCZ is one of the best memory manufacturers; they test every single stick across a range of motherboards, one of the most reliable memory brands. When I swapped from the cheaper generic memory to OCZ I was able to leave my computer on for weeks without restarting, no crashes no lock ups, no blue screens.


----------



## bettz (Feb 17, 2009)

I've not tried it on Empire yet it doesn't get realesed till the 3rd March the demo should come out anyday now currently playing World in Conflict when i install it again will see how the graphics look. Ive been looking nito getting a Antect Case this looks nice if i can pick one up cheap  http://www.antec.com/usa/productDetails.php?lan=us&id=15900

plus the ram you suggested although this is the 2gb stick i've got in at the mo was looking at getting this to make 4gb

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/-/2161/1428/-/5399823/PNY-PC6400-2GB-800MHz-DDR2-240pin-DIMM-Computer-Memory/Product.html?searchtype=genre

Just busy installing all the programs back on xp now no crashes although i had a blue screen after installing service pack 3 no errors afterwards


----------



## Darren (Feb 17, 2009)

bettz said:


> I've not tried it on Empire yet it doesn't get realesed till the 3rd March the demo should come out anyday now currently playing World in Conflict when i install it again will see how the graphics look. Ive been looking nito getting a Antect Case this looks nice if i can pick one up cheap  http://www.antec.com/usa/productDetails.php?lan=us&id=15900
> 
> plus the ram you suggested although this is the 2gb stick i've got in at the mo was looking at getting this to make 4gb
> 
> ...



That Antec case is sexy, I doubt you'll find it for cheap though, its a high end case for enthusiasts. 

I found the Antec Nine Hundred (900) on ebuyer for £82.99inc vat - bloody expensive considering that you get no PSU with it.

Antec Nine Hundred (900):
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/118268


Personally I'd rather buy a cheaper case and save the money for a future upgrade (ram, CPU etc), ebuyer sell some good  cases priced between £15-45. When buying a case ensure that it atleast has mounts for a 120 mm fan at the rear (to blow hot air out) and a 120mm mount at the front (to blow cold air in)

List of cheap cases:
http://www.ebuyer.com/search?page=1&store=2&cat=23&subcat=418&remove=cat



The PNY PC6400 ram sticks are priced decently, I cant speak about its reliability as PNY isn't used much within the enthusiast community, I doubt the PNY sticks will overclock well. If you've got PNY already I'd buy it, its best to keep the ram modules the same brand, £21.99 free delivery sounds good too 

Edit :



bettz said:


> Well i'm going to get that Ram so i'll have 4gb & buy the case can't resist it looks to nice . will sell my coolermaster cavalier 3 case to help fund might get a little for it.The next upgrade ill do is a motherboard & cpu bundle maybe next month will see how i get on tiwh Empire total war



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## bettz (Feb 17, 2009)

Well i'm going to get that Ram so i'll have 4gb & buy the case can't resist it looks to nice . will sell my coolermaster cavalier 3 case to help fund might get a little for it.The next upgrade ill do is a motherboard & cpu bundle maybe next month will see how i get on with Empire total war

Noticed that booting up takes longer even though vve just installed xp will give bootvis a go


----------



## bettz (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok so my startup's gone really slow and the time is now running slow losing a few mins each day.Could it be due to a bios flash? I've currently flashed the M2v Motherboard to version 2101 the latest but noticed since i've had all the trouble my booting time takes 2-3 mins when before after a fresh install it was lightning fast any ideas? I've done all the usual checks virus scan, startup apps, defrag.I'm regretting not looking at what my previous Bios flash was now!!

My time's constantly wrong now aswell could a Cmos battery change help things?

My hard disk model number is WDC  WD1600JS-60NCB1.

Here's a few screenshots of the services computer is really slow booting up but once logged in its fine.


----------



## Darren (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll take a look in a bit ...


----------

